# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Hội An hãy đi và cảm nhận

## dulichnt

Ừ thì Hội An nhỏ như lòng bàn tay, chỉ đi một ngày là hết, thế nên chỉ dừng lại ở Hội An một buổi chiều tối và thêm chút sáng ngày hôm sau. Nhiều người bảo vậy khi tôi xếp quần áo vào va li cho chuyến đi Huế - Đà Nẵng - Hội An. Ấy thế mà, Hội An lại là nơi đáng nhớ nhất trong suốt cuộc hành trình. 


_Hội An có vẻ đẹp bình dị và dịu dàng._
Hội An không chỉ có đèn lồng phố cổ, không chỉ có những ngõ hẻm dài ngoằng lên rêu xanh, những quán hàng đượm nét cổ xưa, những tấm lụa đủ màu và một vẻ trầm mặc trên từng thớ gỗ góc nhà nhỏ xinh. Hội An có vẻ đẹp bình dị và dịu dàng - những cảm giác mà tôi cứ ngỡ sẽ tìm thấy ở Huế, nhưng không. Thật lạ! 


_Hội An có những con phố sạch bóng,_ 
Tôi sẽ không nói nhiều về một dãy phố dài lấp lánh ánh sáng từ những chiếc đèn lồng đủ màu, không kể về chiếc cầu Nhật Bản xinh đẹp vẫn còn vẹn nguyên, những con thuyền nho nhỏ chạy dài dọc bờ sông hay một góc quán cafe êm đềm với những chiếc ghế ngồi cao cao trông thật thanh nhã. Tôi cũng sẽ không tả cho bạn nghe Hội quán Phúc Kiến trông ra sao, và dưới những vòng hương trầm thơm ngát , người ta ghi lên lời nguyện cầu gì...

Nhưng tôi sẽ không thể dừng thủ thỉ về một con phố sạch bóng, không có bóng dáng của những người lê lết ăn xin nơi đình chùa hội quán, không có cảnh chèo kéo nì nèo khách đi xe xích lô. Con người Hội An hiền lành và thân thiện. Một chú đạp xích lô sẽ ân cần giới thiệu cho bạn biết nhà cổ nào đẹp nhất, hội quán nào nhất định phải đến thăm. Người bán hàng không nói thách, không nì nèo, bạn không mua thì vẫn cứ nhận được nụ cười hiền hậu. Anh lễ tân ở khách sạn nơi tôi nghỉ nhìn túi xách lỉnh kỉnh mà tôi vác theo cười bảo "Ở Hội An đi chơi phố không bao giờ lo mất đồ" ... Nghe nói cả Hội An chỉ có duy nhất một chú công an, và hầu như chẳng có việc gì để làm.


_không có bóng dáng của những người lê lết ăn xin, cũng
không có cảnh chèo kéo nì nèo khách đi xe xích lô._
Tôi sẽ nhớ những ngôi nhà xinh xắn với vườn rộng, tường bao thấp và những cánh cửa không bao giờ đóng lại. Ở Hà Nội không bao giờ bạn có thể mỉm cười trước cảnh một người khách du lịch bước vào khuôn viên nhà bạn, ngồi trên chiếc xích đu màu trắng và lơ đãng ngắm phố phường. Tôi yêu Hà Nội. Nhưng tôi đã quá chán những bức tường cao ngất, những cánh cửa nặng nề và những chiếc khóa đồng nặng trĩu. Chẳng hiểu sao...


_Chỉ có những hàng quán yên tĩnh và những con người thân thiện._
Tôi cũng không quên cái cảm giác đi bộ thật nhiều, băng qua những cây cầu, đi qua những con phố, tới khi chân mỏi nhừ. Cầu Cẩm Nam kia rồi! Cả một con phố ăn uống bình dân đang chờ bạn. Bánh đa xúc hến xào, chè bắp, bánh đập, mỳ hoành thánh... Tha hồ tận hưởng ẩm thực Hội An chỉ với vài chục ngàn dằn túi. Nhưng chỉ ăn chơi chơi thôi, chứ muốn no thì cứ phải có ít cơm lót dạ. Và tôi sẽ chỉ cho bạn quán cơm Thằng Bờm trên đường Nhị Trưng.

Quán nhỏ, chỉ kê được 6-7 chiếc bàn gỗ, nhưng ấm cúng và  sạch sẽ. Tất cả các khâu từ gọi món, bưng bê, dọn dẹp tới tính tiền hay tìm cho khách hộp quẹt, chiếc tăm chỉ do một người đảm nhiệm - thường được khách gọi vui là "Văn Bờm tiên sinh". Văn Bờm chỉ trạc ngoài hai mươi lăm, khuôn mặt hài hước, luôn mặc những chiếc áo phông in hình cờ Việt Nam hoặc welcome Hội An, tác phong rất nhanh nhẹn. Một mình anh chạy tới lui phục vụ đủ các nhu cầu từ nhỏ tới lớn của thực khách từ tây tới ta, không 1 cái nhăn mặt. Cơm canh nóng sốt, các món ăn được bày biện đẹp mắt, vị đậm đà... Cùng với một ông chủ nhiệt tình và nhanh nhẹn, chắc chắn "Thằng Bờm" sẽ là điểm hẹn để bạn quay lại khi chợt nhớ một bữa cơm gia đình ấm cúng.

Tôi cứ có liên tưởng, khi cánh cửa đóng lại, lòng người cũng khép...Đến Hội An, bạn đừng bỏ lỡ nếm thử món bánh bao và bánh vạc tại quán Hoa Hồng Trắng cũng nằm trên con đường Nhị Trưng. Đây là nơi cung cấp bánh bao bánh vạc cho cả Hội An, nhưng vừa ăn vừa ngắm những thanh nữ xinh xẻo trong chiếc áo cổ tàu ngồi nặn bánh, thả bánh vào nồi hấp rồi khẽ bưng ra mời khách âu cũng là 1 cái thú vui. Bánh bao ở đây được nặn khéo thành hình bông hoa hồng nở bằng thứ nguyên liệu gần giống như bánh bột lọc, ở giữa nhân vị tôm, chan ít nước chấm, điểm thêm chút rau xanh. Bánh vạc thì có hình dáng như bánh gối nhưng mềm và dễ ăn hơn nhiều.

Rời Hội An, tất cả chúng tôi đều cảm thấy tiếc nuối. Giá có thể thêm 1 ngày, có khi sẽ ngắm nghía được nhiều hơn, thưởng thức được nhiều hơn, tận hưởng được nhiều hơn cái yên bình và mến khách của phố hội. Nhưng có tiếc nuối, thì sẽ có những lần trở lại, phải không?

----------


## nguyenvuhoian

Bài viết hay lắm bạn ạ/

----------


## concobebe111

Mình đã đến Hội An vào một buổi xế chiều, hình ảnh gây ấn tượng đến giờ mình vẫn không quên la những ngôi nhà gỗ thật cổ kính và sang trọng, bên cạnh những ngôi chùa thật trang nghiêm. Mình đi đi lại lại hoài ma không thấy chán.

----------

